# exo terra paludarium build



## sambridge15 (Feb 13, 2011)

Decided to redo my exo terra 45 45 60 viv.I decided early on that I wanted it to have a small waterfall and pond area at the front of the viv. I have wanted to make a viv like this for ages so though id give it a try 

I used a piece of egg crate at an angle to create the pool area i wanted at the front of the viv. The background was made with expanding foam gorilla glue and my substrate mix.




















and then got carried away forgot to take pictures and planted it all up....





































still havnt decided what to keep in here yet. Would love to here some suggestions for the land and water area.... Although at around 2 gallons of water "space" and around 5 gallons all together im guessing that will be very limited


----------



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

You could put some Aruatus in there. But just to let you know, Aruatus are usually shy. Amazing tank great job.


----------



## sambridge15 (Feb 13, 2011)

yellow dart frog man said:


> You could put some Aruatus in there. But just to let you know, Aruatus are usually shy. Amazing tank great job.


I already keep tinc cobalts, hyloxalus azureiventris and epidobates tricolor. If i get darts ill probably fill in some of the water area though I think azureus and leucs are both very tempting as nice as auratus are like you said there pretty shy


----------



## nhaislip (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## sambridge15 (Feb 13, 2011)

nhaislip said:


> Looks nice!


cheers im really looking forward to seeing how it grows in


----------



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

So you just used styrofoam than Gorilla Glue and then spread some substrate over it?? It looks great and I'm wanting to do something very similiar with an 18" cube Exo Terra


----------



## sambridge15 (Feb 13, 2011)

The Dude1 said:


> So you just used styrofoam than Gorilla Glue and then spread some substrate over it?? It looks great and I'm wanting to do something very similiar with an 18" cube Exo Terra


yea you could just use gorilla glue but i wanted more shape so used expanding foam first


----------

